# Stuttgart, Germany



## thedmstrikes (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello again all-

I have finally reached Germany and although I have not settled on a place to live yet, I continue the search for local gamers that are in need of players or wish to have a new group formed.  I have one player here locally already, but we welcome all level of players.  If you have an interest, please post here or email me at thedmstrikes@yahoo.com and we can work out some details.  Thanks again!


----------



## thedmstrikes (May 1, 2008)

Hello again...I am up to two players.  Come on folks, I know there is someone out there that is looking for a good time in a good game.  All playing levels are welcome!


----------



## thedmstrikes (May 28, 2008)

With all the views that have been generated on this posting, someone has got to know someone that needs a new player or a break as the DM.  I really am a great guy...honest...trust me....


----------



## azhrei_fje (May 29, 2008)

I'll be traveling in Stuttgart (from the U.S.) for a couple of weeks this summer.  If I come across any gamers during that time, I'll send them here.  But that's about all I can do!


----------

